

XCode ratings is plummeting everyday. 2.5 stars now - himhckr
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/xcode/id497799835?mt=12

======
cseelus
As a Mac (since 10.4 Tiger) and iPhone User I'm under the impression that the
overall quality of Apples Software has declined in the last one or two years.

